# Where to mount air filtration



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have recently expanded my shop from a small basement shop 15×20 to a larger garage shop approximately 25×35. I have an overhead JET filtration unit that I used in the basement that worked great. Now with the bigger shop I have 2 questions.
1) Is it even worth mounting - Not sure if its strong enough to have an impact
2) Where to mount it? In a corner, In the center, along the wall where most of the tools will be?

Need some guidance









please.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd like to see this too. Only I'm building one


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a helpful link

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?171870-Air-Filter-Placement


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

At the size shop you are dealing with, you will most likely need a second filtration unit. From the looks of your unit, I think that one has a max capacity of 1100 cfm.

http://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-1000B-Filtration-Electrostatic-Pre-Filter/dp/B00004R9LO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387895749&sr=8-1&keywords=Jet+air+filtration

Pick up a matching unit and mount them diagonally opposite from each other, oriented such that when they are both on, they will create a circular air flow. My shop is 18×20 with a Grizzly G0572 1044 CFM unit and while it works very well for the space I am in, it is plenty obvious that it is at its limit of effectiveness. Basically set it up, ceiling mounted, within about 4 feet of the walls in the corner, and orient the cleaners at a 45 degree angle aiming down the longer walls. With my single unit and the size of my shop, In order to get the air fully circulated through the shop and into the filter, I have to use a stand fan oriented on the floor in the far corner, pointed up toward the ceiling similarly such that it provides enough extra oomph to get all the air around and into the filter media…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have that same unit mounted pretty much in the middle of my 13'6" x 31' shop and it does well with only 9' ceilings. Given your additional square footage, I'd mount it closest to where you plan on doing most of your sanding. Other heavier dust in the shop is less likely to be light enough to make it to the filtration unit.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I built my own 20+ years ago, before they came out with the ceiling mounted ones. It has always been placed in the shop right where I make the most dust with hand routers and sanders. It is easy to see the cloud of dust heading right for the intake of the air cleaner, and the shop air stays quite clear. Just an idea that works for me…


----------

